# Retro Electronics Site!



## designdesign (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi, I'm not a collector of vintage cameras although I can surely appreciate their beauty! I collect pocket size transistor radios from the 1950's and have a site here.

http://www.transistorradiodesign.com/index.htm

I've taken lots of photos and being a complete novice I have found this a rather stimulating and fun exercise which has increased my interest in photography! I particularly enjoy taking closeups and working angles.

Your comments would be appreciated via my online guest book or this forum 

Cheers

-james-


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi James,

I certainly appreciate seeing some of the 'oldies', even they are not cameras. However, that being said, I'm sure you have heard of the semi-successful marriage between a transistor radio and a camera, right? 

It was called the Ramera and it looked like this:





On a different note, make sure you introduce yourself in the proper forum although I'll be the first one to wish you a warm Welcome.​


----------



## panocho (Feb 21, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> It was called the Ramera and it looked like this:



Not trying to be funny, but "Ramera" in Spanish means "street lady", which might suggest a few interpretations on this curious invention...

By the way, Mitica, you always have an ace to drop in every ocassion!


----------



## designdesign (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes the Bell Kamra is a curious oddity and I don't have one in my collection yet but its only a matter of time 



Mitica100 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> I certainly appreciate seeing some of the 'oldies', even they are not cameras. However, that being said, I'm sure you have heard of the semi-successful marriage between a transistor radio and a camera, right?
> 
> ...


----------

